# which port do i use to put freon in 2006 ford escape



## mustangmike3789

if you are using one of those r134a kits, they will only fit on one side so you cant screw it up.


----------



## ukrkoz

always low side. make sure you use freon/oil mix and DO NOT OVERFILL the system, or it will stop working. plastic caps on ports should have large L and H for low and high on them.


----------



## D-rock

ukrkoz said:


> always low side. make sure you use freon/oil mix and DO NOT OVERFILL the system, or it will stop working. plastic caps on ports should have large L and H for low and high on them.



If he can't figure out what port to use, like he has a clue if he is going to over fill it, why even make him worry. Go spend 70.00 and have it done at a shop.


----------



## DoctorWho

Yeah, always use the Low pressure side, cap may or may not have a big "L" on it but whatever kit you have to add freon with should only fit on one not the other. Also the Low pressure hose I think is always the larger hose, at least on the cars I've worked on.


----------



## brenda o

thanks for the info....not a "he" doing this though, im a "she" and with your guys help will get it. fyi though, it has a gauge on it, comes with the oil mix and it says to check it first to see how full it is then add so don't think it will "overfill" but i will err on the side of caution. just needed someone looking over my shoulder with this... i checked it before posting, i just didn't know which tube was the low side......i'll let you know when i'm finished how it worked


----------



## ukrkoz

I am watching over you, no worries. Be PROUD of yourself, and no need to explain your gender. Those who will take THAT under consideration are not worth paying attention to anyway. 
just last word. Make sure you have that connector on the port REALLY tight and wear thick gloves. Refill cans you buy in stores are notorious about being loose on connectors, then you spill more, than goes in. Plus, you frost bite your fingers. 
Give it short bursts and re-check on function/pressure. If by any unlucky chance, you overcharged and system locked on you, you can, ahm, bleed some out via port. Not nice to do, but is effective. Just like you bleed air out of your tire.


----------



## brenda o

did get some in, about half the can and it started out all nice and cool but its still not cold. going to have garage look at it. theres got to be a leak if it didn't stay cold... but had it worked, would have saved self some... thanks for the help and confidence


----------



## spaceman spif

I bought a can of 134a the other day for my van....WHOA has the price gone up on that stuff!!


----------



## 95025

mustangmike3789 said:


> if you are using one of those r134a kits, they will only fit on one side so you cant screw it up.


That's right.

In addition, a lot of cars have plastic port covers - one of which will have "H" and one "L" imprinted. Not too tough to figure out.


----------



## 95025

spaceman spif said:


> I bought a can of 134a the other day for my van....WHOA has the price gone up on that stuff!!


Around here it's $15 for a 12 ounce can.


*I was in Northern Minnesota this week, and noticed that the same stuff was $8.99 up there. I suppose supply & demand had something to do with it.


----------

